# think i found a trainer..any one heard of him?



## joelucci33 (Oct 26, 2010)

his name is Sol Oven...hes been trainig dogs for 40 years...has 9 rotti's of his own...train one on one only...has numerous SchH titled dogs....including one of the first SchH titled rotti....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Ask for documented proof with any trainer. The new number in SCH is 35-40 years now. 

Did a quick google and did not find much. 

There is a SCH club in that area, I think. Check the USA web-site


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

joelucci33 said:


> his name is Sol Oven...hes been trainig dogs for 40 years...has 9 rotti's of his own...train one on one only...has numerous SchH titled dogs....including one of the first SchH titled rotti....


Good tip, I live nearby and will check into him.


----------



## algor (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, what is a decision about Sol. Any good info. I talked to him and he sounded knowledgeable but no info about him or his methods. Help with info, please. 
Algor


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

MEET YOUR NEIGHBOR: Sol Oven - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News

His website: http://nek9dogtraining.com/index.htm


----------



## algor (Jan 31, 2011)

I checked his website and references posted there. I would like to know if anyone worked with this trainer?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Again, ask for documented proof of titling. Some people, breeders, etc claim experience in titling when they have not done it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

There are quite a few SchH clubs in MA. Why not contact them and see if they know him?


----------

